# Anyone got time to draw something as a favor?



## d9esco (Feb 21, 2016)

Im working on an app and I have these images I cant use because of copyrite issues. Im trying to find a person who can do me the favor of drawing something similar to it.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

What are u needing drawn?


----------



## d9esco (Feb 21, 2016)

Im working on a project and I got two images I want combined by an artist. I like these adjectives. Dark, pessimistic, sharp, blue, black, dark grey, dark neon, little red.
Ok, so I like the first tree but I dont like the colors, I like the way the second tree shows life and death. I dont want it copied exactly, the separation of life and death is vertical, i want it diaginal for anyone who gave give that depiction to the first image. I dont like the colors of the first image but if your not into painting and coloring i can just finish it up in photoshop. The third image shows icons of chakras id like to be drawn with the tree showing spiritual points. The last image shows a trees roots and branches reaching for eachother in a circular motion, id like the drawing/painting done do have that type of depiction, but the tree I want drawn is the first one.

http://img00.deviantart.net/da6d/i/2010/117/6/b/tree_of_life_by_tabingi.jpg
http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4012/4609144106_c5fcd81031_z.jpg
https://images.alphacoders.com/307/307193.jpg
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0b/30/91/0b30913eeedc55ad74400a8c3b84e4eb.jpg


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I love that first tree. I am a tree drawing fanatic, but not sure if I'm good enough to pull off what u want. There are much better artists on this forum, and I hope one of them will see this thread. :smile:


----------

